# Post colonoscopy abdominal tenderness



## Elizabethann

newbie here requesting others experiences 1 day post-colonoscopy...I had my third colonoscopy yesterday morning. I've never experienced any post colonoscopy discomfort after the initial gas in recovery, but I've been in a good deal of pain so far. I don't have the internal gas as much at this point, but I've got some real tenderness on my lower left side that seems to be getting worse. I didn't notice it yesterday, but this morning it hurt just toweling off from the shower.A nurse called to check in on me, and she said just give it another day, but this is a very different experience from what I've had in the past and would like to know if others have had this as well. How long did it take for all the pain to subside? Shouldn't it be getting better and not worse?Thanks for any comments, helpful hints, anecdotes etc.... Elizabeth


----------

